# EZDCC & ditch lights



## Steveken (Jul 19, 2012)

First posting. Thanks for reading this.

I have an HO Athearn Genisis SD70M that is DCC ready. I use the standard Bachmann EZDCC system.

I put in a Digitrax decoder and everything worked fine except the ditch lights.

Can the EZDCC be programed to operate the ditch lights? The manual for the system says that F1-F8 are programmable. Any thoughts.

Steve


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Likely your system can control ditch lights...what's the decoder that's in your loco to start with?Two functions,four functions?How is it programmed?The answer may be there.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

My MTH SD70ACEs' ditch lights function on my Bachmann EZDCC Digital Commander setup. They even alternate when you blow the horn. I agree with Jake, the number of functions of the decoder might prevent yours from operating. Did they function before you installed the decoder?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Steve,
Your going to need to find someone that has a full DCC system to program the decoder for the 2 Functions for ditch lights to work, they are not on as a default.


----------



## Steveken (Jul 19, 2012)

*dcc ditch lights*

Thank you all for the response. 
1. The ditch lights work without the decoder installed.
2. DH123P Digitrax decoder.
3. JohnAP: Did you have to do any rewiring for the ditch lights?

Last year I purchased an Athearn DC SD70AC for my grandson, the ditch lights failed after 5 minutes, received a replacement and all the lights failed on that one within ten minutes. Maybe I should change brands. We would like to have one large diesel with sound and that was my plan for the Athearn SD70M. 

I should have done my homework before buying the SD70M. After shopping around on the internet I find I can purchase a pre-equiped sound loco for about $40.00 more than the cost of the present loco plus a sound decoder. Live and learn.

By the way, I am a Lehigh Valley fan and sort-of collector. Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I've visited Athearn Genesis's website in an attempt to konw more about how your ditch lights are set up.All they say is "operating ditch lights" so not much to learn there.You say they were working before the decoder install (I assume on DC) so it means that your loco may be equipped with a "function only,partial decoder" like the Kato SD40-2.

Were they working independently of the headlight?Or have the "blinking" feature?You didn't say so I don't know so I'm guessing here and can't promise it'll work...but it's worth a try.

Try writing a value of 1 to CV33...it COULD get your ditch lights turned on and off with the headlight control,not independently though.Then,if they had the blinking feature before,you could try writing a value of 4 to CV35.If like Kato's,you should be able to control this feature with F1 without any other settings to your EZDCC system.

This can work ONLY if the loco has this kind of function decoder installed.The DH123P is a basic eight pin decoder that doesn't offer separate ditch light operation.On the other hand,it doesn't have CV's 33 and 35,so re-writing them shouldn't alter its operation in any way either.Let me know the result...I'm curious....


----------



## Steveken (Jul 19, 2012)

*huh*

Thanks Mr. Brakeman Sir: I think I am in over my head.

How do you set values on the EZDCC? I just ran a dcc equipped loco. While the loco was moving I selected options. Button 10 or button 1 turned the lights on and off. Selecting buttons 2-9 does nothing. I'm lost and am sorry to keep bothering you.

Steve


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I couldn't teach you how to use the Bachmann system if I wanted to.However,there's an excellent back-up solution,probably better than we could ever dream of...

Visit Youtube and type "Bachmann EZ Command"...you'll find a few very well done videos on these systems.Clearly explained,very informative,it should help you out of the dark...


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Steve,

The MTH came wired with the ditch lights etc. You can't program anything except the loco number with the EZ DCC system, at least not that I know of. I bought the EZ Commander set before I jumped in with both feet and bought my Digitrax SuperChief set. The EZ Dcc system does a lot, but very soon leaves you wanting more. If you don't have the manual for yours, you can get it here: http://www.bachmann.co.uk/pdfs/ez_man.pdf


----------



## Steveken (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you all:

Jake you were right. I put in a DH163 and everything works fine. So we now have a happy layout and my DCC knowledge has taken a leap forward.

Steve


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm most pleased to read that it finally worked out for you.Like always,the general rule remains the same...you get what you pay for...

That brings your other statement to my mind...you're thinking about buying a manufacturer sound equipped loco...and then again,there are differences.Generally,the OEM sound equipped locos come with short legged decoders that manufacturers buy in large quantities and,understandably,at their very best costs.I'm not saying that quality isn't there,but these decoders usually lack functions that one may wish he had on the long run like programming features,sound adjustsments,etc.They don't compare to the decoder you can buy "aftermarket" and that you install yourself.

Other's opinions may differ,as there are a few good brands around,but my personal choice for an HO diesel is Kato and the decoder is Tsunami.Being an N scaler,I've had a few Kato's that I loved and my only other sound decoder brand I've experienced were MRC's...wich were worthless.

When you decide to jump in the sound world,ask the guys on this forum what they think,preferably before buying.I often read requests from modelers who have already purchased sloppy material and are frustrated...not much forum members can do then.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

To add a little to what Jake said:
Some of the newer Bachmann locos use Soundtrax Tsunami decoders but these only have a sub-set of the CV (adjustable parameters) that a Tsunami decoder actually have.
You can see these on the Sountrax web site be looking at the data sheet for the Bachmann Tsunami's verses the 'after market' Tsunamis.

Now the Backmann Tsunamis sound good and work well they just don't have as many 'tweakable' features.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Both Waltr and Brakeman Jake are exactly right!
There are differences in OEM Tsunami decoders and Aftermarket Tsunami decoders, they are both high quality, it's just that the OEM versions are limited.


----------

